# Iams is horrible



## marley334 (Dec 10, 2006)

Anyone using Iams dog food? I woudn't get it again. They do horrible tests on dogs and cats and torture them to live in pain, loneliness, and in tiny crates they can't even turn around in. Save the dogs!!
Here's the link:
http://www.iamscruelty.com/
Thanks!!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Nope, can't watch it. I'll just take your word. I'm so glad I don't feed Iams.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

That is old old old information. If I remember right, Iams has long since reformed any bad practices they had and the videos and such presented there are outdated.

You also need to remember that 'iamscruely' is a PETA owned sites and thus skewed. They are only going to present the worst facts to you as a way of gaining support. They also have a problem with letting past issues go. So we end up with situations like this one in which people get upset thinking something horrible is going on when it ended awhile ago.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Please don't believe everything you read on the Internet. Maybe 10% of it is factual.

I don't, and won't, feed Iams, but because it's an inferior food - not because of something PETA put together.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

RonE said:


> Please don't believe everything you read on the Internet. Maybe 10% of it is factual.
> 
> I don't, and won't, feed Iams, but because it's an inferior food - not because of something PETA put together.



x10000000

PETA is a terrible shifty extremist organization. They do not have your dog's best interests in mind. Please don't believe their garbage..

Don't feed Iams because Iams food is just plain Not Good Dog Food. Read through the food forum and you will get an idea why...


----------



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Doesn't Peta not want you to have a pet to begin with? So they tell us to not feed certain food to the dogs we shouldn't have because we are "enslaving" them by offering them warm loving homes?


----------



## proudpugglemommy (Oct 25, 2008)

readerchick87 said:


> Doesn't Peta not want you to have a pet to begin with? So they tell us to not feed certain food to the dogs we shouldn't have because we are "enslaving" them by offering them warm loving homes?


Peta is okay with "pets" but doesn't like the terminology, instead they call them companion animals. They encourage saving shelter dogs, and have campaign against dog chaining and fighting. 

They get a lot wrong, but they get some of that right.


----------



## ChristinaCline (Sep 28, 2008)

well thanks for the info. im just learning about the differences between dog food brands. so more inof about this stuff iwll help a lot of new members keep it coming. thanks again.


----------



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Even the members of Peta seem confused if they oppose guide animals or not....

http://www.peta.org/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2364


----------



## proudpugglemommy (Oct 25, 2008)

It seems that PETA does oppose guide dogs, but allows and encourages adopting/rescuing shelters dogs. They do discourage pet store buys and breeding.

http://www.peta.org/about/faq-comp.asp


----------

